# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #11: BOM + Filament Colors

## Eddie

*Project Update #11: BOM + Filament Colors*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

*Bill Of Materials http://www.qu-bd.com/BothUps/BOM.pdf*
Note that there a couple components that change slightly from the OneUp to the TwoUp.  Those are listed as colored entries.  I know its not very pretty but it should give you an idea until we make a pretty one.  We will be posting the laser cut files later this evening.
*Filament!*
PLA Colors
 These are the 'House' PLA colors that are available for $29.50 per roll.
Red, Blue , Green, Gold , Silver, Natural, Orange , Black, Purple
The Premium PLA and Premium ABS colors can be seen on our website at http://store.qu-bd.com/category.php?id_category=26 and are $38,50 per roll.

----------

